# New Member - Stocking ideas



## Sirius (Jul 29, 2020)

Hi,

New to the Forum.

Been keeping fish off and on for about 30 years. 
Done most sorts of sets ups over the time period.

My current tank is 550L (150cm x 60cm x 60cm). 
Had some silver dollars and a few other bits and pieces in there, but am bored of it. 
So am thinking of doing a Lake Tanganyika theme - never done one before. Mainly smaller to medium species.

As for decor, I want to do something a bit different to the piles of rocks one usually sees. 
What I would like to do is piles / tangles of wood and some hardy robust plants.

I live in a hard water area - KH around 15 and ph 7.8
Haven't measured it in years. But it's somewhere around there.

Was thinking of stocking etc. 
Not too sure what the best combination would be?
From what I have read it's a bit trial and error.

Anyway, looking forward to hearing from other members


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!

The decor you describe sounds like you covet a New World tank with the wood and plants. Are you sure you want Tangs? Their natural habitat is rocks/sand.

A 60 inch tank is workable for a tropheus species tank or a Tang community. What Tangs attracted your attention?

I don't think Tangs are all that trial and error...Malawi all-male yes.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

I'd forget about wood in a Tanganyika tank: you really don't want tannins and other organics fighting with your high pH water.

As for plants, some people have success growing _Vallisneria_ in Tanganyika water, but I have not. Java fern survives, but grows painfully slowly. I would recommend _Anubias_: they thrive in Tanganyika water, as shown below. _Anubias_ do have a difficult time if your fishes graze on them too enthusiastically, _e. g._ many _Tropheus_.

Speaking of which, I really wouldn't start out with _Tropheus_ unless you're prepared for an adventure. _Tropheus_ are expensive and demanding, and many first-time _Tropheus_ keepers give up after only one try. I'm not trying to discourage you if that's the direction you'd like to take, just do your homework beforehand. Good luck! :thumb:


----------



## Sirius (Jul 29, 2020)

Thanks for the input.

I saw a photo online which had wood and plants. 
The wood has been in my tank for a long time. It's not releasing tannins anymore. 
But anyhow, perhaps I need to rethink that.

I will definately give the Anubius a go.

No, I am not considering Tropheus

This is what I like the look of. 
Not planning on keeping all of them.
What would a good combination be?
And ideal number of each

Neo leleupi
Neo brichardii
Cyprochromis (don't mind which form)
Alto calvus Or comp
Juli (don't mind which species)
Neo similis (or other Shelly)
Eretmodus
Cyathopharynx


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

A 5-foot tank is borderline for _Cyathopharynx_, and they are best kept in a species tank.

A big Cyp colony with either brichardi or julies would be nice...


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have done a 72" tank with cyps, calvus, julidochromis and shellies.

I would skip the leleupi and brichardi with shellies.

Agree with sir_keith on the cyathopharynx.

No experience with gobies, but with calvus, julidochromis and shellies you don't need another bottom dweller.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> I have done a 72" tank with cyps, calvus, julidochromis and shellies.
> 
> I would skip the leleupi and brichardi with shellies.
> 
> ...


I agree. The gobies are too aggressive for the other bottom dwellers, and will make their lives miserable.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Maybe substitute the Cyathos with some sandsifters.
Sandsifters, cyps and a pair of comps/calvus would be nice.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

noddy said:


> Maybe substitute the Cyathos with some sandsifters.
> Sandsifters, cyps and a pair of comps/calvus would be nice.


Depends on what you mean by 'sandsifters.' _Xenotilapia/Enantiopus_ need to be kept in groups, require ultra-compulsive husbandry, and depending on the species, may or may not be happy with Cyps, which tend to make them nervous. _Callochromis_ are awesome fishes, but they are super aggressive, and unless you get lucky, a 5-foot tank just won't be big enough.

I would suggest that you decide which species is your top priority, then build a community (or not) around that. There are lots of combinations that may work for a while- sort of- but that don't make any of the fishes particularly happy. Good luck.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

sir_keith said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe substitute the Cyathos with some sandsifters.
> ...


I wouldn't try to keep Enants in a 60" tank personally I might try a trip of Callos , but I was thinking more along the lines of Flavipinnis or possibly some Ectodus or Xeno sp.

I have kept Xeno Papilio Isanga and xeno papilio Kanoni with cyps before with success. 
But I wouldn't advise anyone to be splashing out on such rare fish without a lot of experience with those fish.

I have also kept Melanogenys and Kilesa with cyps with lots of success. And by cyps I mean, Jumbo, non jumbo, Pavo and microlepidotus.

I have also kept paracyps with all of the above fish.


----------



## sir_keith (Oct 30, 2018)

noddy said:


> ...But I wouldn't advise anyone to be splashing out on such rare fish without a lot of experience with those fish...


Totally agree. :thumb:


----------

